# Natural FET any advice or cycle buddies (FET due end October/November)



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am 42 and about to embark on a natural FET with my last two embryos (8cell) which date back to 2001!!!
I have a long history - 2 ectopic pregnancies, some early miscarriages 6 IVF cycles and three FET.  
In 2006 I had a fresh Blastocyst transfer which resulted in the birth of my beautiful daughter who is now 6    
We tried a medicated FET earlier this year with 2 of the remaining Blastocysts and got a positive test followed a few days later with a negative.  
We now are looking at our last chance of conceiving a 2nd child with embryo's dating back 12years!     We have decided to go with a natural cycle as I have a regular cycle and generally have a nice looking endometrium.  My AF is due on 10th October.  Would love to hear about others who have embarked on a natural cycle or who are also on a similar journey in the near future.


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Cat,
I'm new to FF and was looking for the most relevant thread to join. I'm having FET this month but waiting for AF to start which is also due on the 10th   I'm doing a medicated cycle though. I'm pretty regular but the clinic said there's more control with a medicated cycle and a lower dropout rate so have decided to give it a go.

It sounds like you've been through a lot over the years. It must have been so difficult and it's great that you've kept going with it all. Hopefully you'll be adding to your little family soon. This will be my first FET after my fresh transfer resulted in a BFN in June. I'm 38, been TTC since Feb 2010, have no kids and never had a positive pregnancy test. We only have 2 frosties so hopefully one of them will thaw ok.

That's awesome that you have frosties from 2001! It's funny to think of them just sitting there waiting. The fact that they were made from 30 yr old eggs is a good thing, much better than my possibly dodgy 38 yr old ones  

Anyway, just wanted to say hi. It's nice to have someone else going through FET around the same time.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi ladies,
This morning got a BFP from a natural FET.   
I first time did a natural FET nearly 3 years ago in London. I was told to do a boots ovulation test and give them a call. I did that and the embryos were transferred a couple of days later. I didn't take any drugs at all. 
Unfortunately that cycle ended in miscarriage - but the most likely cause of that was the age of my eggs (rather than the protocol) 
Since then I had a 'natural' DE transfer (which is the same as FET really as you don't go through the egg collection part!) which resulted in my amazingly gorgeous son, and now I have just had FET with our remaining embryos. 
Natural FET is just brilliant as no injections etc. It is So much more relaxing. With the donor cycles I was in Spain, where the protocol is to use ovitrelle to trigger ovulation, and then cyclogest support afterwards. So it was a bit different from London, but still relatively stress free!
Good luck to both of you over the next month!!     
Elsie


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock
I'm new here too and it was lovely for you to link up here, I believe there is not much difference between the outcomes of medicated and natural cycles, my last FET was medicated and actually I did not find it too bad but then again I have been used to having IVF and compared to IVF FET it is much easier.  

I am not sure what has kept me going except a stong desire to be a mother, am so glad I kept going, I am so grateful for my daughter and really hope her older sibling(s) make this journey.  

We were really devastated when the blastocyst transfer back in March did not work, we had 2 in storage (from my daughters cycle in 2006) and one survived for transfer which I was so amazed with.  I was defiantly aware of something happening a few days later and over the moon to have a positive test, a day or two later I started to loose the symptoms of pregnancy and tested again to get a BFN  !  

It must be hard for you getting back on another cycle so soon after your miscarriage, it is encouraging that you achieved a pregnancy, your body will remember that and so knows what it's meant to do.  

I embark on this cycle with a mix of excitement and anxiety, I have never done a natural cycle and am a bit concerned about how it all works.  I am however glad that I have no meds to worry about and hope to find it a little easier because if that.  

I wonder given the high stakes if my AF (and yours) will appear on the 10th??!!........a bit of pressure there  !!! Will you then be taking buserelin to down regulate?  I really am keeping fingers crossed for us both x x x


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Elsie,

Wonderful to hear you have had a BFP from your fresh cycle and wish you all the best    It s very encouraging for me. Having only ever had medicated cycles I am hoping I will find the process less stressful,and less confusing hormonally! How did you get through the 2WW?


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Cat,
I didn't have a miscarriage back in June, the fresh transfer just didn't work at all so unfortunately my body still has no idea what to do  
I'm hoping that with these embryos being frozen a day or two later than the transferred fresh one it'll help as they might be a bit stronger. Fingers crossed.
AF arrived for me today so bit earlier than expected. I've started taking the oestrogen pills and then I'll have a blood test on day 12 or 13 and start taking progesterone a few days before transfer. Even though it's not a natural cycle it's still pretty relaxed and straight-forward it seems.

That is mad to think that your little frozen embies are technically older than your daughter. Will be fun to explain to them when they're grown up   It's so good that you've kept going. Our clinic always says that the ones who are successful are those who just keep trying.

Elsie - Thanks for sharing your story and heaps of congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. Like Cat, I'm also interested in tips for getting through the 2WW.

Oh, just to say, I know I seem to be posting at weird times but I live in NZ so it's lunchtime here and not the middle of the night. I'm from the UK though. We have forums like this here but I thought somewhere with a bigger population would be better as there's more chance that someone will be going through similar things at a similar time


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock, 

I do apologise for my mistake, I got confused with the two posts.   Am pleased to hear your AF has come already, when I did a medicated cycle I was down regulated and then I started the oestrogen tablets. It sounds like your just having the oestrogen so not much different to my cycle really.  It's the down regulating that's the most stressful in my experience.  My AF is due on Thursday,  I have backache and leg pain this eve and feel really bloated so it's on its way!

this cycle has happened quicker than I anticipated.  we had booked a consultation for the 4th Oct as we were entitled to a follow up from our NHS transfer in March.  We thought we should use that to discuss our options as there was no cost.  Also we had to sign consent for the embryos to be stored for a further year.  At the consultation the Dr said as we will be paying for the cycle it would be worth doing it sooner rather than later as then we would not incur the storage fee and also our blood screening would not need to be repeated.  She decided to scan me (I was 3 weeks into my cycle) and she found a collapsed follicle and my lining was 12mm, based on that she said I could do a natural cycle.  I just hope my body behaves itself for his coming cycle! 

I have given up caffeine again, although I was only having 1 cup a day and am trying to drink more water.  I am on pregnacare and co enzyme Q10, I need to check with the clinic to see if I should take aspirin.  What preparations are you making?  I want to do all I can, my biggest problem is stress, my job is demanding of me and I need to manage this better.  I have not told my employers yet, I am thinking of having a discussion with them tomorrow 

Better get some sleep, minds racing though, that's my pre-menstral state I'm guessing  

Nite nite


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't really enjoy all the jabs for down-regging (I got DH to do them for me) so glad the FET isn't as involved. I just have to get into the habit of the taking the Progynova three times a day as I keep forgetting! I'm glad AF arrived earlier too as it means we can get onto it a bit quicker. Hope yours arrives soon. I'm sure your body will behave itself this cycle.

I'm taking Elevit and omega 3 to prepare and have also been having acupuncture for the last 6 weeks. My acupuncturist really knows her stuff and has treated lots of women going through IVF and FET.  She'll do a session the day of the transfer too as that's supposed to help. I'm trying to give up caffeine. I only have 1 cup of coffee every couple of days and a cup of tea every day so not too bad but I should really cut it out completely and switch to rooibos or peppermint tea. Have you ever tried baby aspirin during any of your treatments?

Sorry you're having a stressful time with a demanding job. Will you be able to take some leave around transfer to relax a bit? I'm lucky in that my boss has been through it all so he's very understanding of all the time off etc which is good, especially when some of it is last minute depending on blood tests and scans. It also helps that my workplace is directly across the road from the fertility clinic! I think it's good to be upfront with your employers as they'll likely be more understanding if they know what's going on. Maybe they could take some of the pressure off you for a bit?

Hope you managed to sleep ok. It's 5:30pm here so I'd better head home from work now. Take care


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock,

Well am still waiting for my AF, it is due tomorrow, it's ironic how desperate I am for it to start, in not many weeks from now I will be willing for it not to come!!!

Had a good day at work, really busy but had a productive supervision session which really helped me look at managing my workload and I was able to discuss my FET and feel really supported.  Your right being upfront does make it all feel easier.  If the cycle works out as planned then the transfer will take place around the end of the month when I have some A/L booked as it's half term.  There is a policy which says that staff undergoing IVF can have time off for appointments, the clinic we are using is nearly a 2 hours drive so an appointment does take a substantial chunk of the day.  At least there won't be many visits.  

How fantastic that the clinic you use is so very close, to think you are so close to your embryos  what is Elevit? Is it like pregnacare? 

I saw an acupuncturist before and during my successful cycle, I am going to make contact with a acupuncturist tomorrow as I feel it may well have helped my success last time.  I hope that It's not a bit late to start seeing him.  I did take aspirin with my previous cycle also however no one has mentioned it this time, I have started taking it (low dose) but am going to call the clinic to check I should.  Are you taking it?  I remember to take all the tablets/ vitamins by putting reminders on my phone, a bit irritating sometimes but it does make sure I don't forget.  

Where in the UK are you from originally?  I believe NZ is such a beautiful country and a little similar to Wales which is where I now live.  I am in Monmouth and work in Abergavenny in SE Wales.  my clinic is in Birmingham (MFS) Gillian Lockwood is the Director there.  My 2006 cycle at MFS was funded by Herefordshire NHS as I was living in the county at the time.  The embryo's I am using are from an egg share cycle I did at the clinic.  

Well hope all is going well, time to get to bed again! Nite nite


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

So, was AF there when you woke up this morning? Hope so! It is funny how we just want it to hurry up and arrive at some times so we can get on with things and at others we're just hoping it never shows.

I'm glad you spoke to your employers. It'll be a weight off your mind knowing that you can relax and take the time you need without being all secretive. It's good that your workplace has a policy specifically for IVF. It shows that they realise people have to go through it and that they take it seriously.

I hadn't thought about my embryos being so close. I feel like I should have been visiting them now to encourage them  Elevit is the same sort of thing as Pregnacare. I don't know if you get it over there.

It won't be too late to see the acupuncturist. It seems that the day of transfer is the most important day so I imagine one or two sessions before that will just be more to help you relax. I haven't started taking baby aspirin but I'm tempted. I think I'll ask the nurses when I speak to them next week.

I'm originally from Scotland but have been over here for a few years now and just love it. It is a beautiful place and is similar to Scotland and Wales. We have the same size population as Scotland but in an area the size of the whole of the UK which I think is great.

I meant to ask if you have a diagnosis for your infertility? Mine is unexplained which can be annoying in some ways but also means that it could still happen on its own (even thought it's been nearly 4yrs since we started TTC and I've never been pregnant in my life).


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well it's the 10th Oct and AF still has not arrived! All the symptoms so on it's way.  Am really raring to go, I just want it to arrive so I can call the clinic and get some dates in my diary to work towards!  

I have a consultation with a acupuncturist tomorrow, we had a chat today and he said that there is research to suggest that even 2 treatments around the time of ET can increase the chances of success so I don't feel too worried about not having had treatment sooner.  

My problems go back to 1990 when I suffered an ectopic pregnancy, it ruptured and I was very poorly, I had to have my left tube removed. A couple of years of TTC and I found myself pregnant again, I had an early scan to find I had another ectopic in my remaining tube, it was devastating. Back then opportunities to have IVF were limited and depended on your postcode, we did not have the funds to go privately and then in 2000 we decided to go down the egg share route, I didn't produce many eggs on the first try and had to decide to share them (giving neither me or the recipient a great chance) or give them all to my recipient and have another try and keep the next cycle's eggs.  It was a difficult decision to just walk away with nothing after going through so much.  I donated all the eggs and had a break before trying again.  Sadly it took me many years (8 attempts) before I finally fell pregnant with my daughter following a long awaited NHS cycle.  The embryos I am hopefully transferring go back to the cycle following the donated eggs.  I made the decision a few years ago to find out if a child was conceived following my donation.  I was told that there was, it was emotional but I am glad to know that the recipient was successful, I often think about the child or even children that may have been conceived. I even wonder if one day I may meet him or her.

How are you feeling today, are you remembering to take your pills? I have been reading some amazing stories on here, one I read was about about a woman who had only 1 embryo transferred and ended up with fraternal twins!  It seems that during the cycle she conceived naturally as well as the embryo implanting!!!!

Must get some sleep, at least tomorrow's Friday, am looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

AF finally started today so am on my journey at last , .  Yesterday I had a consultation with an an acupuncturist and have my 1st session booked for Tues , hopefully I will fit in one more and then plan to have one just before and after ET.  When talking about diet advice etc. he said to avoid eating and drinking cold foods, no ice cream or chilled drinks and to eat easily digested food such a soups and stews.  He also said that walnuts are good and said that coffee is a definite no no - recent studies suggest it's not just the caffeine in coffee that can cause problems so even decaf coffee should be avoided.  Another bit of advice I remember from my previous acupuncturist is to keep warm, especially the feet!
Am due to have a scan on Sunday 20th, I will then be given the testing strips to check for my LH surge.  I have also been advised to take baby aspirin daily.  
Has been nice to rest up a bit today and spend some time with my dd, keeping warm and watching strictly come dancing


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Cat,
Yay for AF arriving and being on your way! Sounds like you have a great plan re diet and acupuncture. I've been told to have lots of warm food and drink too and I've been wearing DH's big cosy slippers around the house all the time   I have another acupuncture session on Wed and then one after the transfer. She generally only does one on the day and she's found that she's had more success doing it after the transfer so we'll go with that. I'm also going to start taking baby aspirin. I'm sure it can't hurt anyway and lots of people seem to recommend it.

I'm sorry to hear about everything you've been through on this journey. It's been going on for such a long time. Hopefully you'll be able to complete your family this time and that'll be it all done.  I can't even imagine how it would feel to know that there's another child out there that resulted from one of your eggs, especially when you really want another of your own. It might be different if you'd finished your family and had donated but when you're still going through it it must be difficult.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you with this transfer. I feel just as excited for your cycle as I do for my own! Oh, and thanks for the reminder re the pills. I do keep forgetting, especially at the weekend when the routine isn't the same.


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock,

How are things going?  I have had a really hectic week but managed to fit in an appointment for my 1st acupuncture session, we called it an emergency Chi restoring session!  I found it very relaxing, I have another one booked for next Tuesday.  It all seems a long way off still.  I have a scan on Sunday and will be given my testing strips so I guess that's when things really start.  

Since this cycle I seem to be seeing so many pregnant ladies, it's probably just because I am more focused on it but it's strange, I look at them and smile in the hope that will be me sometime soon  

Have you got an estimated date for ET yet?  All going well I think mine should be around the 28th or 29th.

I have a few days off now until next Tuesday and plan to catch up with the housework and get some rest, it is also my Birthday tomorrow, I will be 43! I wonder what this year will bring?   X


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Cat,
Hope you had a wonderful birthday and that it's the start of an amazing year  

Good luck for your scan today and moving things forward. 

I had my BT yesterday so on the progesterone now and scheduled to have ET on Thursday. Hopefully our blastie will thaw ok. It's a bit nerve-wracking. I had a lovely acupuncture session last Wed and will have one on Thu afternoon after the transfer. Glad you got started with yours again.

The time really does drag doesn't it. I just want to fast-forward the next 3 weeks to find out the outcome! So impatient! xx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock,

Well am in a bit of shock, relief and excitement at the moment.  I went for a scan on Sunday and was told that I had a lead follicle measuring around 16mm and that my endometrium was 9mm however they were surprised how early this is in my cycle and were concerned that it may have been a cyst and said they wanted me back today to have another look.  I spent all night worrying that the cycle would be cancelled.  Went back today to be told defiantly is a lovely big follicle and that ovulation was imminent and also that I have a triple 10mm lining, they gave me a trigger HCG injection there an then and have scheduled my ET for Friday as they were frozen on day 3.  I have 2x8 cell embryos which they will defrost in the morning, I have the transfer booked for 3.30pm.  . 

Hope your doing ok, you will be having your ET the day before me, are you excited?  Will you be having some time off work following the transfer?  Just by chance I have the following week off as it is half term which is a relief.  

I will be coming down from this excitement on Friday and praying the embryos cope with the defrost  

Better finish making dinner now   x


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay, Cat!! That is so exciting. That all seemed to happen pretty quickly. Sounds like everything is just right with your lining for upcoming transfer so fingers crossed.

I'm excited but really nervous about the thaw. I don't have a time booked for transfer yet. They'll let me know on Thursday morning once they know how the thaw goes. I'm booked in for acupuncture for 2:30pm so hoping the times tie in ok. I'll take the Thu afternoon off work and then all day on Friday. Monday is a public hol so I'll have an extra long weekend.

I'm not planning to lie around too much this time as I've read studies that say it's important to keep mobile to keep the blood flowing. I've also read a couple that say getting up immediately after transfer results in a better outcome than staying lying down so will give that a go. I won't do too much on my days off, mostly walk on the beach with the dog  

I'll keep you updated and I'll be thinking of you on Friday and sending positive thoughts - but not at the actual time of your transfer as that will be 3:30am for me   xx


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Good evening ladies, 

I need advice/info...

I have thrush & my little embryo is due to be thawed out tomorrow in hope to have ET tomorrow afternoon, will this affect anything? I have spoken to the hospital they seem worried and want me to give them an update on how my thrush is tomorrow morning(before they thaw the embryo out).. Should I wait for another month just so I am 100% better or can everything still go to a pregnancy with a slight case of thrush. 


X


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Emma,

am so sorry to hear about your dilemma, didn't the clinic give any infomation on what impact thrush may have on your transfer? I wish I could help but I just don't know.  It is important to make sure your giving your embryo the best chance but I also know how difficult the prospect of cancelling can be.    I was in that position on Sunday eve and was devastated at the thought however would have been prepared to do it if I had to.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

H Tussock,

Your big day tomorrow, am wishing you all the very best and sending positive vibes your way.   
Good to know you have a long weekend ahead of you so you can avoid too much pressure and take things at your own pace, walking the dog along the beach sounds perfect post ET activity!  hope all the timing goes your way too and that you get to have the acupuncture.  

Am working tomorrow then it will be my turn, am getting a bit more nervous now but still excited.  Feeling a little bloated today, think its because I have ovulated, I start my progesterone pessaries tomorrow.

Excited for you Tussock, best of luck   X x x


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Cat,

That's my transfer done. One 5-day embie on board. The timing wasn't the best. Transfer was scheduled for 2pm and my acupuncture was at 2:30 but I didn't actually have transfer until 2:20. So, I just had a 5min lie down and then DH had to drive me to my appt which I was then 15mins late for. She was fine with it though and was just pleased I'd made it. So, my acupuncture was almost immediately after the transfer so hopefully that'll help.

We took the dog down to the ocean-front afterwards and relaxed there as it was beautiful and sunny. It's not so nice today but I'll go out for a little walk soon.

My OTD is next Friday! Not long to wait at all, but I'm sure it'll still manage to drag.

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow. Let me know how it goes. xx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock,

That's fantastic news, so pleased for you sending positive thoughts your way    .  Acupuncture straight after is said to be a good thing.  Your test day is so soon, no long TWW for you then, I know it will still seem a long time though. Hope you have a restful day today.  

I'm heading up to bed for an early night, I have acupuncture booked for 10am  (we call the clinic at 12pm to check the progress of embryos) and will be leaving for the clinic around 1pm, transfer is at 3.30pm  xxx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well am officially on th 2ww!  

I had acupuncture at 10am called the clinic at 12pm to check progress, goodness I was nervous, one of the embryos didn't survive   but the other was described as beautiful   I then headed off to the clinic at 1pm, got to Birmingham at 3pm and ET was around 4pm , we have a beautiful 3 day 8 cell embryo onboard    my OTD is 8th Nov.  

The traffic was dreadful on the way back, we didn't get home till 6.30pm I then had my first of 4 HCG shots which I am to have every other day, am having progesterone pessaries as well twice a day.  I have never done the HCG injections after ET.

Am so relieved we got this far,     For a positive outcome .

Hope you are feeling well and enjoying your weekend  x x x


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies! Had fet yesterday so am cycling with you. Second time around for me after fail in August. So nervous yesterday but got two on board. Now it's a small matter of waiting!  

How is everyone feeling? 

 

Love Carrie xx


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Cat - Fingers crossed for your lovely little embie. Sorry that the other one didn't survive the thaw but I'm sure the on that's on board will be a tough little cookie. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. Sending you lots of positive thoughts  

Carrie -   and welcome. Was your FET medicated or natural? Sorry the one in August didn't work. Was that a FET too? My fresh cycle back in June wasn't successful so this is my first FET. When is your OTD? Hopefully with 2 on board at least one will take    Hope you manage to keep distracted and that the time goes quickly.  

Nothing happening here yet. I've been pretty tired and have been napping in the afternoons but that's normal for me during the 2ww so nothing different to report. Trying to stay positive.
xx


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome Carrie, hi Tussock and Cat.  Sending lots of luck to you and all the others currently on the 2WW.  I really hope to hear good news from you all soon.  

Am hoping to be just a week or so behind you if all goes well at scan tomorrow.  The fact that you all made it to transfer is giving me some hope that the thaw will go ok as I don't think I've seen many if any posts from people who had no embryos survive a thaw. 

Distracting myself with going to see the dinosaurs at Natural History Museum today.  My three year old is a bit obsessed with them at the moment.

Emma x


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Emma and Carrie  

Carrie welcome to the TWW, great news on having two on board, were they 3 or 5 day?  What is your OTD? I find the early days of the TWW easier as am still on a high having had the transfer. x

Emma, good luck with the scan tomorrow, are you having a natural transfer? Having your son is a helpful distraction, I have a six year old daughter who keeps me busy.  I was very worried about not having an embryo to transfer (my last 2 - frozen in 2001) the clinic were confident though that I would have at least one, and I did  x

Tussock, how are you getting on, any signs or symptoms? Only 5 days till your OTD sending   Thoughts x x x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello ladies - do you mind if I join you? I think my timings are quite similar to a few on hear! After a freeze all fresh cycle (due to high progesterone) in July I have just done a natural FET cycle and on Friday I had great relief that one early blast and one morela (so) had Mae it and both were transferred at the Lister. So 2dp5dt and feeling relaxed and ok at the moment but I know the fear will start soon!!!!

How are you ladies doing? Doing anything different? Eating/drinking etc? I am carrying a strange fertility stone I bought off eBay in my bra - do figure   xxxxx


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome Sunny.  Am intrigued by the stone.  Never heard of that before.  

Cat, I'm doing a medicated FET.  The clinic said we could do either but that they advised that medicated was best (could just be because it enables them to control the timing better). The fact that your embryos defrosted well helps to make me less nervous.  We are unlikely to do another fresh cycle so hence being quite anxious about this frozen one.  Strangely I wasn't that nervous for the fresh cycle because did not expect it to work.  We thought that we were in it for the long run, or at least 3 cycles so didnt have any expectations.  Now that I know that it can, and might work, it's much worse in terms of nerves.  And I've done a bit more research this time, which isn't always a good thing!  I now know what stage my endometrium is at and feel like I'm carrying a shag pile carpet inside me! 

Emma


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice to see some new faces in here. Welcome Sunny and lovely Emma (who I've been following in another thread  )

Emma - I was told I could do a medicated or unmedicated cycle too but was advised to go for the medicated as there's a slightly lower drop-out rate as you can miss your surge with unmed plus it's good to have some control over it in a way. The meds aren't very full-on though just the oestrogen pills and progesterone pessaries so it doesn't seem that much different anyway. Your comment about the shag pile carpet made me chuckle   Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Sunny - I'm just trying to eat healthily (well, apart from some chocolate), avoiding tea, coffee and alcohol and trying to stay positive and chill-out. Your strange fertility stone is intriguing. It is funny the things we do. I wore an orange top on transfer day after I read that orange was the colour of fertility (please don't judge me  )

Cat - How are you today? Bet you're glad it's half-term so you have a decent break. It's a public hol here tomorrow so I'll have had 4 days off work after transfer which is nice. No symptoms to speak of. Wishing my week away until Friday.


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tussock - as the lady sat here with a stone in her bra it am not in any position to judge your yellow t shirt! During fresh cycle Le a lady who got pregnant had one and it was when I was feverishly obsessive with doing everything g that I ordered it, now it us more superstition than anything else, I'm not normally hippy like but thus stuff does crazy stuff to otherwise rational minds!! Xx

Emma - completely understand tha rational of more nerves cos if higher chances of working!! This is our best chance so far and that worries me more! If it does not happen when everything is right how would it happen ever!!?    And the power if the fertility stone to us all xxxxx


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, thank you all for the lovely welcome messages!
My transfer this time was natural day 5. OTD is 6th. Back in August was fresh cycle, so I'm hoping that we will have more success now that I'm not pumped full of drugs! DH and I have been ttc for 5 yrs and having just reached my 35th bday it's getting worrying now.  
Day off work today so fully intend to chill out....well .....try to! 

How is everyone feeling? How early did anyone get any symptoms...if indeed you have had any? 

It really is going to be a long long wait!  


 

Love Carrie x


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Carrie, I didn't get any symptoms on my successful cycle, no pains, no spotting, no nausea.  

Had scan this morning and all was as they expected it to be at this stage.  Transfer will be on 4th November.  Start the progesterone jabs and gel on Wednesday and doing clexane again this time too.  Now just have to think of an excuse for being out of the office for the first half of next week....

Hope everyone is well today and keeping yourselves distracted.

Emma x


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Emma, thanks for the info. Its so confusing as everyone seens to be experiencing different things. So easy to read into every feeling!  
Super news from scan this morning hun. Will be praying for you on 4th. 
Re...work..can you call in sick? Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Emma - great that scan means all good to go!!! Xx

Carrie - all my feels I am putting down to the pesseries. Started them well before ET (well 5 days!) and made mental note of feels etc cos otherwise I go crazy wonderring if it is implantation etc. only 3dp5dt and already getting nervous about OTD on 3rd. It is day af is due as well, normally OTD is 2 days after af so I get af and know it us over, this time it will be all on an actual test eeeekkkk!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Carrie - My last one that failed was a fresh cycle too so hoping the fact that I'm not on all the drugs will help. Plus this is a 5 day embryo whereas the last one was only a 3 day so I'm hoping that will make a big difference too. Hope you've had a relaxing day off.

Emma - Great news about the scan. It's good to have a date sorted and a plan in place.

I'm 5dp5dt today and back at work. Still not noticing anything. I was pretty optimistic for the first few days but struggling a little bit now. I find having unexplained infertility really difficult to deal with as I have no idea what's going on in my body that's stopping me getting pregnant so I feel that I can't do anything to fix it. I'll have to try to distract myself as much as possible today but my mind does wander a bit.

Hope you ladies are all ok over there with the storms. xxx


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tussock, many more of the women on this site seem to have unexplained infertility than have an explanation for it but there are still many success stories.  So try to stay positive although I know easier said than done.  

Emma x


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all doing well,

Welcome Sunny, I also had a transfer on 25th - one 3day 8cell embryo left over from an egg share cycle back in 2001!  My OTD is 8th Nov.  I am also carrying a stone around, it's one given to me by the acupuncturist who I saw when I conceived my DD in 2006.

Carrie,  it's much kinder on your body having a fresh cycle as long as your body behaves itself! My previous medicated cycles they were often prolonged as I would always develop a cyst, this natural cycle has been so much better so far.  

Emma, great news on your scan, hope you sort out work, have you got a good GP who can sign you off?

Tussock, the middle time is the worst time I find! the elation of a successful transfer has gone and it's often too early for symptoms, hope you are coping ok and that work is a helpful distraction! Is it only 3 days till you test?  Are you working that day or having a day off? Am sending lots of positive thoughts your way   Xxx

AFM  today I am 4 days past my day3 transfer.  I had some twinges yesterday when walking the dog and was very tired yesterday. I had a long sleep last night, for some reason I feel negative today.  I take my 3rd HCG injection tonight and am seeing the acupuncturist this afternoon.  It's lovely and sunny today so will be heading out for a walk soon with my DD and dog.  

Sending you all best wishes and positive thoughts x x x


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

question for you ladies doing a natural FET, have you chosen to use progesterone?
My clinic don't generally use it for natural cycles because obviously you're producing your own but my Dr has said if i'd prefer to use it and as I have plenty left from past cycles then that's fine, I can't decide if I should or not


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

hi tinks - I am using it for my natural cycle, I don't think you can have too much progesterone support xxxx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

I was thinking if it's there I might as well use it as surely you can never have too much, think I will. How long before transfer did you start yours?


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I also had loads left over from my nhs cycles   I started the morning after what would have been EC xxxx


----------



## Guthrun (Sep 23, 2012)

Any advice would be very welcome!
Due first FET on a natural cycle sometime in the next week.  Have 1 blastocyst after IVF last year.  IVF was successful first time, but we lost our beautiful daughter at 26+6 in April due to placental insufficiency. 
Am currently having acupuncture, trying best to cut out caffeine and am down to one glass of wine per evening for relaxation purposes.  Taking baby aspirin too, and looking into bromelain supplements/pineapple for implantation. Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tinks,

I am on a natural cycle and am also on progesterone pessaries morning and evening, I started the pessaries on what would have been egg collection. Like Sunny said, you can't have too much progesterone   x

Hi Guthrun,

So sorry to hear about your loss in April, must have been a very difficult time for you  

Sounds like your doing all the right things, I am also having acupuncture, I am not eating pinapple as I have read mixed reports and am not keen on eating it anyway but I am eating organic Brazil nuts, almonds and walnuts.  I just snack on a few between meals.  X


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Guthrun - It sounds like you're doing everything you can for this FET. I take it you're taking a good preconception multivitamin with folic acid in it too? I didn't eat any pineapple to try to help implantation because I can't decide whether it's a good idea or not. I have been taking selenium though.

Sorry to hear about your loss. I can't even imagine how difficult that would have been   Wishing you all the luck in the world for this FET. xx

Cat - It's Wednesday here now so only 2 days until OTD. I'm taking the day off because regardless of the outcome I don't think I'll want to be here. If it's positive I'll want some time to chill out and just take it in and if it's negative I'll want to crack into the gin   I'm so lucky in that my boss has been through all this before so he's very understanding. Hope you had a lovely walk with your DD and your dog. xx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock 

2 days!!!!!! Glad you will be taking the day off, your boss sounds like a nice guy.  Am willing that the Gin does not see the light of day and I am visualising you on the beach in the sun with a BIG smile on your face      X x x 

Are you getting any signs at all?? X


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Cat

Thanks for the lovely reply. I'd love nothing more than a BFP and then a relaxing day on the beach with the dog (and maybe DH if he can get away from work  )

I've had no signs that I can't put down to the meds really. I was completely wiped out and had to have afternoon naps 1-3 dpt but I seem to be over that and I feel fine now. I've had some twinges in my abdomen but probably only because I'm paying attention and my boobs feel bigger and heavier. I can put all that down to the progesterone though. I did have a really annoying fluttering in my lower abdomen for a couple of hours yesterday, which I've never had before - kind of like a trapped nerve, but it was probably just a trapped nerve... or gas   Will just have to wait until Friday.

I'm off to put my pessaries in now and have a lie down on the floor of my office (apologies for the visualisation there) xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Decided to use the cyclogest starting tonight, transfer should be on Friday.

Has everyone in this thread had transfer already? Lots of luck to those due to test soon x


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Tinks. I started the progesterone (pessaries and injection) today and have transfer on Monday. So we will be waiting at the same time x


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tussock, sounds like you have a great boss! Last time someone in my team went on maternity leave my boss had a nervous breakdown and didn't reappear until three months later! So I think I will just be calling in sick next week!


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

How you feeling about it all Emma? Are you transferring 1 or 2?
The week seems to be dragging for me, I just want Friday to hurry up now, good luck for monday


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Feeling impatient! We are transferring one as that's what we did on the fresh cycle and it worked.  We have 3 frozen so have asked that they thaw one to start with and so can save the others if the thaw goes ok.  I'm most worried about the thaw even though clinic said there's 90-95% successful thaw rate.  
Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Tussock,

Thinking of you this evening/morning, hope all is well and that your result is a good one x x x


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Cat. I've just had the blood test so now just waiting. Should have the results around 11am I think which is an hour and a half away. Just have to distract myself until then, think positive and keep hoping   xx


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Tussock!  

Hi to all ladies, I've not posted on this thread before, but have been following u all. I'm now 6dp 5dt. OTD I'd 6/11. 

Quite honestly feeling pretty rubbish. Very nauseous, slight cramping in lower abdomen and the mother of all headaches! Anyone else feeling anything? 

Xxxxx Carrie


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Carrie,

We had transfer the same day only mine was a 3dt so OTD not till the 8/11.  I had some sharp pulling type cramps 3dpt then at 5dpt felt really nauseous and had dull cramps in the night.  I have been dreadfully tired too.  Have had some slight twinges this evening but not feeling nauseous anymore. Am also having mild headaches.  I am on progesterone  pessaries and Hcg injections - did the last injection this eve.  I am unsure how much to read into the symptoms though, it's a cruel process really, and I have had so many disappointments in the past, is going to be a long week till test day.  Am keeping very busy which helps. 

Are you on any medication during the TWW? X x x


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Tussock keeping everything crossed x x x x x


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi cat. No I'm not even on pessaries this time! 
Tiredness.....forgot that one! By 1pm I'm shattered! It truely is the hardest thing! How are u distracting ur self? I find work is just making it worse! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tussocks -      Good luck!! Xxx

Carrie and cat - I am 6dp5dt so transferred same day!! Going insane. V mild cramping and last two evenings bit of nausea but probably pesseries. This is such torture xxxxxx


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi sunny...from 2ww board yes? 
Just crawled into bed to try to relax...head is banging! Also had weird flutters in tummy on and off..a bit like when u get a trapped nerve, anyone felt or heard of this? 
Sunny u test on Sunday right? Hpt? Xxxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Carrie - yep that's me!! Testing Sunday but really don't want to. Af due Sunday as well and usually OTD is after my af turns up, this is quickest time to test I have had. Still feels like an age, but someone on the 2ww is 12dp5dt and testing Sunday!!! Crazy long time xxxxx


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

I know sunny, b2j is on the longest wait ever! Have you decided which of the many tests available to use? 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you lovely.   X


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Carrie - you too!

I have two Boots own here already but debating picking up a First Response, what about you? Xxx


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

I've got a clear blue which came with otk but most seem to use first response so I think I'm gunna have to get one of those too! Am refusing to go into a chemist until next week tho, having two tests in the house would be too too much temptation! 
Have u been tempted to test early? X


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

No way!! I much prefer living in denial!!!! Xxx


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol! Good girl! I've made a pact with myself not to test early either. But like u af is due on Sunday so right now we are both   Like mad! 

Time to sleep. Sweet dreams 
Catch u tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Well ladies,
I'm currently sitting in my jammies with a gin and tonic and mascara all down my face like a complete saddo so you can guess the result of my blood test today  
I actually ended up calling the clinic at 3pm as I hadn't heard anything. It was nice to be in the PUPO bubble but I was getting a bit anxious. After getting the bad news I cuddled up in bed with the dog and cried for a couple of hours so I feel a bit better now. DH is picking fish and chips up for tea on his way home.
I have one more frostie so need to decide when to go for next transfer. I'm pretty devastated as I feel I gave this my best shot so trying with the next one seems a bit pointless and I just want to get on with a whole new round of IVF really.

Anyway, I'll keep an eye on you all in here and I wish you tonnes of luck. You're all so lovely and deserve to have your much wanted babies in your arms (oh, the gin's taking effect already  ) xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tussocks -        I am so so sorry to read this    Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Tussock I am so so sorry to read the news     I was so hoping you would be finally getting the result you so deserve.  Am so sad for you   x x x

You and DH really must not give up hope and am pleased to hear you are looking to the future already, it WILL happen!!!!  You go pamper yourself now   X x x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Tussock,
sorry to hear that     
When I started ivf at the age of 39, my doc said that we should keep doing fresh ivf cycles for as long as we could stand it, then when we got to the end of our patience/finances (and all the rest of it) we should move to using our frosties. He said that age was the biggest factor in my infertility, and so the idea is to get as many eggs out while I am as young as possible (3-6 months can see a huge drop in egg quality apparently)
so.. you might want to consider going for another round now to get those eggs out asap and keep your little frostie stored up for later as a part of your younger self    
lots of          for your next round whatever you decide

Elsie


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tussock, so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies. It's a bit rough really but we'll get through it.

Elsie - Thanks for the advice. It sounds like a great idea and makes so much sense. Unfortunately we have 2 funded rounds of IVF here and they won't let us move onto the second until we've used up all the frosties from the first. We could maybe fund one ourselves next time and maybe they'll let us save this frostie in that situation but we have to do the second funded one before I turn 40 or I don't qualify so I only have next year to do this. We think we'll just get this frozen one out of the way as soon as AF arrives and start a fresh one next year.
I'm so sorry to see in your signature that you lost yours from your last transfer. Maybe we'll be cycle buddies later on in the month. Sending you big hugs  

How are the rest of you feeling? Only a couple of days until testing for some. Sending lots of positive thoughts to you all   xx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been very quiet partly due to me having tested early and having a faint positive which caused me so much confusion as I was unsure if it was due to left over HCG from the booster shots I have taken.  I took my last 2000iu shot on Thursday 31st October, I did my first test 3 days later and got a definite positive but as I said this was likely to be from the shot.  I continued to test daily till Friday 8th (my OTD ) and continued to get  positives but much fainter than the 1st one.  On my OTD I took the test given to me by the clinic, at first I thought it was negative and then before the 10 mins was up saw a very faint positive.  I also did a tesco test which also after around 7-8 mins gave a faint positive that was much easier to see than the test the clinic gave me.  Having had a chemical pregnancy on my previous FET I am, as you can imagine, feeling very cautious about this.  I had my bloods taken by GP and will have results tomorrow when I am also due to have 2nd bloods done.  No cramping or bleeding but pregnancy symptoms I was having last week have mostly gone.  I don't know if this was because of the HCG injections though.  Am going lcrazy waiting but have decided not to do any more tests as I would rather know blood results. Still hoping and praying and trying to be positive


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok so my update is not good news, Looks like I have has another cp   am really so devastated and am trying to get my head around what this means as this was our last chance as there are no more frosties left and at 43 another cycle of IVF is not only not financially possible but highly unlikely to be successful.  I do however have my DD (6years) who has now become even MORE precious than before and am so thankful that we have her and will continue to enjoy being a Mummy to her.

Good luck to all you strong and determined ladies out there, all the best x x x


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Cat, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I was really hoping that it would work out and have a happy ending. You did all you could. Give yourself time to grieve and give your lovely DD a big cuddle. It's easy for someone in my position who doesn't have any kids at all, and may not ever have any, to say that at least you have her, but I know it's just just as unfair that you can't add to your family when there are people out there who do it so easily. When we're younger we just assume that it'll be a case of deciding when our family is big enough and stopping when we want to, and to have that choice taken away is difficult to accept.

Thank you for wishing good luck to all of us that are still trying. You are a strong, determined lady yourself and your DD is lucky to have such a mummy. I wish you and your family all the best (don't forget the dog - our furbabies count too  ) xxx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you Tussock for your kind words, it has been lovely to link up with you on this journey, it has helped also to share experiences and be able to send positive thoughts in your direction.  Today has been dreadful but I know it will get better, I realised when seeing my DD this evening that I am no longer going to be carrying that hope of another child/sibling and actually it was a refreshing perspective, one that is more clear and one which will alow me to enjoy the here and now even more.  I am so grateful for what I have and so glad I have enjoyed and embraced motherhood the way I have.  

I so am willing for you to become a mummy, you are also very determined and that's what gets results!  I hope you will be able to get going again soon and have the advice and support you need to make it happen!  I will keep an eye on this forum and your continued journey x 

In the meantime, keep strong and enjoy the time with your DH and furbaby!  Mine is an 17month old Cavoodle and my DD calls her her sister!  

Love Cat  X x x


----------



## Tussock (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry that you had such a dreadful day, Cat, but it's good that you've managed to find a positive perspective. It will make a difference being able to shift your focus without having to think about ttc. I'm sure your DD will love having you all to herself (apart from her little furry sister obviously).

Cavoodles are cute little dogs. We have a 16 month old wire-haired pointer x lab and we're always telling her what a lovely big sister she'd make   

I'm going ahead with my last FET from this round, this month, so will be hanging around here. It is good for support. I keep forgetting to take my progynova without having you to remind me though  

Take care, Love Tussock xx


----------

